# on 22.11.2010 I had my daughter at 23weeks gestation, 17weeks premature



## Kayleigh88

I signed up to this group when i first found out i was pregnant, but when I was 23weeks + 1day pregnant on 22.11.2010 at 11.38pm weighing 585grams I gave birth to my beautiful daughter daisy 17weeks premature, againest the odds daisy survived the birth and is now almost 1month old, she is in intenzive care neonatle unit in a top hospital up London, she is doing very well, although it is still early days, they are thinking about taking her off her ventolater this week to put her onto cpap, she had a operation on her heart 3days ago to close a duct and it was a success she is now on 3.5mls of milk per hour and I have never been so proud in all my life. 

xx


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations on the birth of your amazing daughter Daisy.

Hopefully it won't be long until she is on cpap and full feeds.

Any questions these boards are really good for answering them.

Take care xx


----------



## AP

Just posted in the VIP thread Kayleigh, but congratulations and we're here if you need advice :)

Sandi x


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi,

I just replied to your pm, but I wanted to say welcome and congrats! And say again I am always here to talk or answer any questions. 

:hugs:

Nic


----------



## 2and2

I had my twins and my son at 23 weeks. They each have their issues but they are doing fine now. Jai is 3 and the teins are 2


----------



## Kayleigh88

thank you ladies, daisy is now on 4mls of mil per hour, and will soon be on full feeds, doctors say she is very active and she hates them touching her lol bless her x


----------



## mummy3

Congratulations!!

Daisy is doing so well, I look forward to following your journey:hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations on your little girl. 
Sounds like she is a fighter. Hope she continues to do well.


----------



## mumof2kids

Congrats, she is doing really well, its a long journey but your lil one is a fighter. Good luck x


----------



## cat81

Congratulations. I hope she continues to do so well and is home soon. x


----------



## leannejkl

oi Kayleigh what u doing here!!! lol xxx


----------



## leannejkl

just to let u all know Daisy is doing well on Cpap now and 5.5mils of milk an hour and she weighs 710 grams now, :)


----------



## KiansMummy

aww congrats, what a little fighter youve got xx


----------



## Kayleigh88

oi leanne what you doing here lol, thanx for updating the ladies for me,

Daisy was doing really well for 4 days on her cpap but she has now been put back onto the ventolator as her blood gases were at boarderline, so they decided that to go back on ventalator was the best option because Daisy is exausted and they want to give her lungs a rest for a few days before trying cpap again, alothough she is now on full feeds xxx


----------



## leannejkl

ah Kay honey only lasted half a day on her first time on cpap so shows how well Daisy has done eh :) u need to get some pics on here of little Daisy to show everyone how cute she is!!! xx


----------



## leannejkl

Kay u need to put some pics on here so everyone can see the diffrence from when she was born till now, its amazing how she has done :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

wow what an amazing strong little girl!! Do you have a photo of her? x


----------



## Magik204

such an amazing little fighter xxx


----------



## dizzymeg

Congrats, it sounds like things are going in the right direction for you. 
Hope it continues to and that you are all home together soon xxx


----------



## leannejkl

An update from Kayleigh and some pics of Daisy as Kayleigh is havin trouble posting them...

Daisy is doing really well coping well on cpap and is now weighing at 1lb 12oz and is also on full feeds of 7mls a hour, got her own personality very feisty and spitting image of her daddy x


see how cute this star is!!!

the pic of Daisy firstborn and her now, she has done so so well!! 585 grams first born she is 795 now at 7 weeks old!!
 



Attached Files:







167975_10150346993080635_519035634_16277269_6041659_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 94









36281_10150114599821635_527716634_7384916_4042002_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 87









149539_10150313247520635_519035634_15642408_4221418_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 90


----------



## msfoxymax

Oh sooooooooooo cute and well done that wee fighter xxxxx


----------



## Kayleigh88

thankyou leanne for introducing my little girl to the ladies, hope you are all ok ... Leanne would just like to say how proud I am of you for sharing alfies story and your view on the eastenders story line, also got the paper at my mums for u to pick up lol...


Daisy is now 0.2oz off 2lb !!!!! whooop

she went back onto CPAP a week ago now and she is doing really well on oxygen between 25-35 :) ... 

Thankyou all xxx


----------



## lil-star

Ohhh Daisy you are amazing :) you'll be a lil fatty in no time!!


----------



## nkbapbt

Any updates on Daisy? I think about you two all the time!


----------



## alparen

So good to hear about your little fighter! How old is she now??


----------



## camishantel

oh how is she now hun


----------



## leannejkl

Daisy got moved back to Kays local hospital she is spending a bit of time of cpap and the other day had her first bottle, she is still doing so well. Kay is so busy spending lots of time with her thats why she has not been able to be here to update anyone and i have had my own personal stuff going on so sorry about worrying you girls but the little fighter is doing well xx


----------



## Agiboma

Thxx for the update keep up the good work daisy


----------



## Kayleigh88

Hello Everyone, so sorry I have not been on here recently just been so busy, so fort i would update you on my little daisy 

Daisy is now 3months 6days old, she was transferred back to my local hospital 2 weeks ago and she coming on so well she is now weighing 3LB 2oz and is also breathing completly on her own and is no longer on the cpap just a little bit of oxygen, she is still feeding through a tube but she is allowed 2 bottles a day daisy has to gain 400g more in weight then fingers crossed she is allowed home, been told it should be about 1month until she can FINALLY come home, thankyou for all ur support ....

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/183064_10150140239311635_527716634_7748696_2390151_n.jpg


----------



## poppykat

She is absolutely gorgeous. :cloud9:

What a little fighter you have. Hope you get to bring your beautiful girl home very soon xxx


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Aw she is beautiful and such a little fighter with a very brave Mummy x x


----------



## Kayleigh88

carly_mummy2b said:


> Aw she is beautiful and such a little fighter with a very brave Mummy x x

awww our babys have the same birthday :) z


----------



## AP

Wow she's looking fab Hun. Well done to you all x x x


----------



## jellytot3

Oh she is beautiful!xx


----------



## Magik204

such a strong little girl xx


----------

